# how to put pics on the page



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

how do i put pictures on this page? i have got some of my car but i cant figure out how to do it.


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

If you look at the reply box, there's the the icons to Bold, Italics, Underline, then an "A" and a globe picture...the next one is a picture of mountains with a sun. Click that picture and input the image URL as to where the picture is being hosted...

Aloha


----------

